# Il Boss del Paranormal - DMAX



## Andris (4 Gennaio 2020)

Programma in 6 puntate da 60 minuti condotto da Daniele Bossari su DMAX,canale 52 del digitale terrestre.
Tutto incentrato sul mondo del paranormale da lui stesso affrontato già a Mistero su Italia1 anni fa.
Smonterà anche alcune fake news spiegando ai telespettatori la differenza tra video veri e falsi divenuti virali su eventi presunti inspiegabili scientificamente.


----------



## Andris (4 Gennaio 2020)

qualcuno affascinato dal paranormale che l'ha visto ?

ho visto la prima puntata in streaming.
non mi piace che fanno un miscuglio di tanti video,invece di approfondirne qualcuno ogni puntata.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Gennaio 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> qualcuno affascinato dal paranormale che l'ha visto ?



Guarda senza entrare troppo nello specifico ( non vorrei mai prendermi la denuncia ) ti posso dire che un buon 99% di tutto ciò che riguarda il paranormale in TV è tutto scritto. E' uno Show scritto da persone come me che lo fanno di lavoro.


----------



## Andris (4 Gennaio 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Guarda senza entrare troppo nello specifico ( non vorrei mai prendermi la denuncia ) ti posso dire che un buon 99% di tutto ciò che riguarda il paranormale in TV è tutto scritto. E' uno Show scritto da persone come me che lo fanno di lavoro.



sì ma i video delle telecamere di sorveglianza ci sono davvero in rete e la gente ne parla,non è deciso dagli autori questo.
quando vanno sul posto a "indagare" ci può essere una regia per fare lo show.
poi con le varie serie americane e addirittura le squadre di acchiappafantasmi nostrane oltreoceano si va oltre.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Gennaio 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> sì ma i video delle telecamere di sorveglianza ci sono davvero in rete e la gente ne parla,non è deciso dagli autori questo.
> quando vanno sul posto a "indagare" ci può essere una regia per fare lo show.
> poi con le varie serie americane e addirittura le squadre di acchiappafantasmi nostrane oltreoceano si va oltre.



Ma va ascolta me, tutto scritto apposta.


----------



## Andris (4 Gennaio 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma va ascolta me, tutto scritto apposta.



alla prima puntata nel primo servizio hanno mostrato un video di sorveglianza di una scuola di notte dove si muovono degli oggetti.
che regia ci sarebbe là ?
è un semplice video di sorveglianza,non c'è un lavoro di post produzione dietro
il video è stato analizzato da esperti e non hanno trovato niente di artificiale.


----------

